# Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder



## Norm (31. Mai 2005)

Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr denn die Oben genanten Fische mit nach hause?|rolleyes


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

ich nheme sie ab jeder größe mit, da sie ja auch meistens kein schonmaß haben. zurücksetzen von weisfischen finde ich quatsch.


----------



## ruhrangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

@ kiepenangler

was machst du denn mit 10 oder 15 cm fischen ??????

LG aus dem pott


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

entweder fischfrikadellen oder der katze geben. ín unseren vereeinsgewässern sind die rotaugenbestände schon so gut wie verbuttet, das heisst das es nur viele kleine fische gibt aber keine großen. wenn also weniger kleine im gewässer wären, dann könnten diese auch größer werden , weil sie dann genug nahrung hätten. ich habe in unseren vereinsteichen wo ich meistens angel noch nie ein rotauge über ca 15 cm gefangen.


----------



## ruhrschlampe (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Moin,

mit den Maßen ist je nach Gewässer und Bundesland unterschiedlich.
1. Rotauge bei uns Mindestmaß 20 cm
2. Rotfeder das ganze Jahr über geschützt, da vom Aussterben bedroht (Kormoran sei Dank).

Rotaugen einlegen wie Hering, lohnt sich erst ab Größe von 25cm. Bei kleineren Rotaugen haste sonst nix auf der Gabel, außer Gräten |uhoh:


----------



## Norm (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ kiepenangler
> 
> was machst du denn mit 10 oder 15 cm fischen ??????
> 
> LG aus dem pott


 
Wenn ich meine das der Fisch zu klein ist lass ich ihm sein Leben und setze ihn wieder zurück in sein Element, das ist so bei Fischen von 10 bis 15 cm.
Nimmst du denn Wische in der Größe mit nach Hause? Was machst denn damit, braten, KöFi ?


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*



			
				Norm schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich meine das der Fisch zu klein ist lass ich ihm sein Leben und setze ihn wieder zurück in sein Element, das ist so bei Fischen von 10 bis 15 cm.
> Nimmst du denn Wische in der Größe mit nach Hause? Was machst denn damit, braten, KöFi ?


 
guckst du weiter oben.


----------



## hamburger Jung (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Mein persönliches Mindestmaß für Rotauge und Rotfeder ist 20cm. Ich lege sie ein oder brate sie.


----------



## Brassenkönig (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Wir nehmen Rotaugen ab 20 cm mit. Als Fischfrikadellen schmecken die Dinger super #6 !!!


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

was wollt ihr denn mit rotfedern? die sind doch so klein! fängt ihr nichts richtiges oder warum müsst ihr diese kleinen dinger mitnehmen?! also ich nehme nur edelfische wir hecht, zander oder aal mit nach hause, und dann auch nur welche ab 70-80 cm, sonst lohnt es sich doch garnicht, und außerdem wollen die kleinen ja auch noch wachsen!


----------



## DerStipper (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Fisherman es gibt keine Edelfische#q :r |krach: . Aber im Vorbereitungskurs wurden mir erstmal erzählt das es Edelfische gibt und dann das es keine gibt da ja alle Fische gleich sind. So und dann noch es will nicht jeder auf große Angeln es amcht manchmal mehr Spaß 100 "kleine" zu fangen als einen großen. Stell dir mal vor du gehst 12 Stunden angeln und fängst 1 Fisch der hat dann zwar ich sag mal 70cm aber du hattest keinen Spaß im Drill dann lieber mit ganz leichtem Gerät auf "kleine" dann hat man mehr Spaß
Achso nochwas.
*Aal* Auf der Unstersuchungsergebnisse muss vom Verzehr abgeraten werden. Dann viel Spaß.

So und nu wir sind hier im Friedfischforum und nich im Raubfischforum wozu deine Fische da zählen. Außerdem wenn du mal nen 70er Rotauge gefangen hast sagste mal bescheid OK:q
Und Kiepenangeler hat auch gesagt das das Gewässer verbuttet ist. Fals du nich weißt was das ist. Die fischen leiden an kleinwüchsigkeit. Sie werden nich größer da die Fressfeinde fehlen und dadurch dann unmengen an Fischen da sind und die verbutteten Fische sich gegenseitig die Nahrung wegfressen. Und so nicht genug für alle bleibt und so die Fische nich richtig abwachsen.


----------



## Tim Truckle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Ich nehme Plötze und Rotfeder ab 30 cm mit und räuchere sie. Alles andere lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Rotfeder hat bei uns in Sachsen 20 cm Mindestmaß, die Plötze keines.


----------



## hawkeye (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Wenn ich Rotaugen mitnehme, dann nur um sie später als KöFis einzusetzen.

Wenn ich was aufm Teller haben will, dann fang ich mir nen Karfen...#h


----------



## Robin90 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Also ich nehm sie eigentlich gar nicht mit es muss schon ein ganz schön großes Teiel sein wenn ich es mitnheme aber eigentlich mach es nicht!Ab und zu kommt ein kleiner ma an ein Drilling für Hecht oder Zander!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Größe von Rotauge und Rotfeder*

Früher ab 30cm. Heute gar nicht mehr


----------

